# Modern Performance MPx Shorty Antenna Review



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

*Modern Performance Shorty Antenna*

The Modern Performance shorty antenna adds a unique look to your Cruze. The installation takes only a few minutes. Simply unscrew the long factory antenna and replace it with the short Modern Performance antenna. FM/XM performance were not affected. Made in USA.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think everyone gave up on Modern here cause Modern gave up on the forum.
Thats too bad cause they were really good on the SRT follow through


----------

